# Forum Youngblood & Manual??



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Youngblood is a bit stiffer and the manual is more of a noodle.


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

I demoed the youngblood (really briefly) a few weeks back, found it pretty stiff, not what i'd want for a park board.
Not sure how i feel about the graphics either, were pretty.. hectic


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

You're starting to post like jibkingj. Start one thread about certain boards and then start a whole new one with another selection of boards. Get a Lamar board and call it a day cuz we obviously can't help you.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> You're starting to post like jibkingj. Start one thread about certain boards and then start a whole new one with another selection of boards. Get a Lamar board and call it a day cuz we obviously can't help you.


man im a "newbie" on here...cut me some slack! lol im just trying to learn all i can about boards & there differences here, cause here in the southeast we dont have all the info & boardtime the midwest crew has! hell ill buy 3 or 4 boards if i have too...haha


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

LTshredTN said:


> man im a "newbie" on here...cut me some slack! lol im just trying to learn all i can about boards & there differences here, cause here in the southeast we dont have all the info & boardtime the midwest crew has! hell ill buy 3 or 4 boards if i have too...haha


WOW!!! That is exactly what jibkingj would say. Can we get an IP check up in here?


----------

